

ITunes store account hacked - ddlatham
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2665383

======
flyt
Nov 28, 2010

~~~
ddlatham
Right, it looks like the first report was then, but the next 46 pages of the
thread show people complaining about it including Sept. 12, 2011. More info
at:
[https://www.macworld.com/article/161794/2011/09/the_towson_h...](https://www.macworld.com/article/161794/2011/09/the_towson_hack_the_mystery_of_disappearing_itunes_credit.html)

